# Directv AU9 LNB upgrade?



## epifano83 (Oct 5, 2008)

I have a Directv AU9 none SWM LNB and would like to upgrade it. I was looking at just replacing the basic slimeline LNB with SL5s4r2-02 SWM LNB.

Should this Swim LNB slide into the LNB FEED ARM with no problem or have I purchased the wrong LNB.

I want to set my home up on DECA technology latter on after the upgrade.

any input on this would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## azarby (Dec 15, 2006)

epifano83 said:


> I have a Directv AU9 none SWM LNB and would like to upgrade it. I was looking at just replacing the basic slimeline LNB with SL5s4r2-02 SWM LNB.
> 
> Should this Swim LNB slide into the LNB FEED ARM with no problem or have I purchased the wrong LNB.
> 
> ...


Different dish manufacturers have different mounting schemes. You need to make sure you have the LNB from the correct manufacturer, If it is the same manufacturer, it should drop right in.


----------



## epifano83 (Oct 5, 2008)

Thats what I pretty much Figured, I guess I'll find out as soon whenever I get my legs outside and switch them out and repeak the ODU.

I didn't snap on verifying it till after it came in, I noticed the LNB I have now has a notch in the center and the feed arm has a grove for it to slide in while the SWM LNB is smooth without any notches.


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

swm8 or 16 would be better since no lnb change needed and not limited to 8 tuners max like a swm dish.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

All Slimline dishes will accept all Slimline LNBs regardless of manufacturer. That was NOT true of the early "sidecar" AT9 dishes, but is one of the features of the Slimline.


----------

